
Semiconductor Pioneer & Nobel Laureate Dr. Walter Kohn Has Died - jonah
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Kohn
======
jonah
Dr. Kohn was a World War II era Austrian-Jewish Harvard trained immigrant to
the United States largely responsible for cementing our understanding of the
way electricity flows through matter. This theory, called the Density
Functional Theory, has changed the way we understand solid matter's
relationship to electrical current and has helped physicists to vastly improve
computational power, as just one example among many. Dr. Walter Kohn was a
brilliant and humble man, a professor, research scientist and gentleman of the
first rate, and UCSB's very first Nobel Laureate in Chemistry (even though he
was actually a physicist.)

[http://web.physics.ucsb.edu/~kohn/](http://web.physics.ucsb.edu/~kohn/)

[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/1...](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/1998/kohn-
bio.html)

------
jonah
‘Physics isn’t what I do; it is what I am.’

[http://dailynexus.com/2016-04-22/ucsb-professor-and-nobel-
la...](http://dailynexus.com/2016-04-22/ucsb-professor-and-nobel-laureate-
walter-kohn-passes-away-at-93/)

